# صور زخارف حديدية



## علي محمود فراج (14 نوفمبر 2007)

مرفق ملفات bit map بحيث انه عند ادخالها الي الاوتوكاد تظهر بدون خلفية
في حالة تغيير ال mode الي gray scale او اعادة تخزين الصور الي امتداد jpg او اي امتداد اخر فستظهر الخلفية في الاوتوكاد .


----------



## علي محمود فراج (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*بقية الزخارف الحديدية*

يمكنك تغيير ال mode الي bitmap من الفوتوشوب


----------



## علي محمود فراج (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*الجزء الاخير من الزخارف الحديدية*

يمكنك تحويل الصور الي ملفات اوتوكاد باستخدام برنامج Change Tif To Cad


----------



## baibah (12 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا اخي على النصيحة


----------



## shrek (12 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا ياأخى على هذا التحديث ووفقك الله إلى ما فيه الخير للعباد


----------



## ديكوراتى (13 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير 
وجعل استفادتنا فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## بسمه همام (13 ديسمبر 2007)

thank u very nice:63:


----------



## م / رانية (13 ديسمبر 2007)

ألف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## صلاح مبروك (18 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## كريم العاني (19 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا .........


----------



## نشوان زياد (14 مارس 2009)

افضل شي هو العطاء وعدم اكتساب الشي للذات اشطرك شكر كثير جدا


----------



## نشوان زياد (14 مارس 2009)

افضل شي هو العطاء وعدم اكتساب الشي للذات اشكرك شكر كثير جدا


----------



## المعماري المسلم (15 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير
وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عاشق المعمار (15 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً اخي الكريم

تحياتي لك ,,,


----------



## طارق طه القبانى (15 مارس 2009)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## eng: issa (16 مارس 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ونتمني من الله ان يديم لك دوام الصحه والعافيه*​


----------



## مهندس جمال الأحيمر (19 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## ابو محمود (3 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خير جزاء
وشكرا على المجهود


----------



## محمد الرشود (23 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وفعلا فادتني كثير الله يجزاك بالخير


----------



## mohamed2009 (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## Alinajeeb (23 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الإياد (23 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ورزقك


----------



## khaledatem (27 أغسطس 2010)

اشكرك


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (8 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (9 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا و نفعكم بما أعطاكم و ننتظر منكم موضوعا عن أدوات تشكيل أعمال الحدادة و كيفية اكتساب مهارات التشكيل


----------



## eng.baskottta (10 سبتمبر 2010)

mashkoooooooooooooooor


----------



## mohamed2009 (10 سبتمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## اكرم كريم (10 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير 
وجعل استفادتنا فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## عادل مختارالسيد (23 ديسمبر 2010)

تعيش اخى الفاضل وفى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## جمال الجبالي (9 مارس 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً على الزخارف والشرح وجزاك الله عنا كل خير وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتكم 

أخوكم / جمال الجبالي


----------



## اصل الفن (9 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك
في ميزان حساناتك


----------



## civil love (13 مارس 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## ابو حمووودى (13 مارس 2011)

يعطيك العافية 1000شكر


----------



## bestgirl2188 (14 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله 1000 خير


----------



## ahmed ezeldeen (14 مارس 2011)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خير


----------



## علي محمود فراج (11 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا
http://www.arciron.com/pictures.html


----------



## عباس نور حسين (11 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه الزخارف


----------



## Designer_DZ (11 مايو 2011)

مشكور كتاب رائع ولكن بالإمكان تحويله لصيغة pdf


----------



## ENG.ROMIO2010 (10 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## omarkabab (22 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ويسلموووو لمجهودك واسال الله ان يجعل هذا في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابوغيثالشمري (7 مارس 2013)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## حازم سعد (1 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mak7 (3 أبريل 2013)

thanks alooooooot


----------

